# Anyone here watch the show "24"? or other TV shows with good bass?



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont know about you guys, but it seems to me that this show has some decent LFE every episode. It is quite impressive for a TV show..Are there any other TV shows with bass you guys know of?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I watch all mine on my Toshiba 65" widescreen in HDTV but I don't have any HT setup in my great room. I bet it would be good in the HT room though... I may try it out one Monday. My problem is I hardly am ever able to watch it when it actually comes on.

24 is my favorite TV show... love it... although sometimes I get mad with the producers for so many plot holes.

I wonder what kinda bass the CSI's would have... and maybe Alias?


----------



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually I'm disappointed with 24, at least this season (only watched the last half of last season, nothing else). There have been a few explosions that didn't really wow me. 

Battlestar Galactica has decent bass.

But I can't recall any show that has really good bass like you would hear in a movie. It would have to be DD 5.1 anyway to have true LFE.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife and I love watching 24. 

Sonnie, you need a HiDef DVR. I love not having to watch commercials! 24 and Lost do a pretty good job with bass and use of the surrounds.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I got the HD DVR... just don't have it connected in the HT room. I at least get to see it in HD.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I've noticed that Stargate Atlantis sounds pretty good. Not too compressed and decent lows. Sci-Fi channel must do some good stuff.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I really wish the Sci-Fi channel was in hi def. I would love to watch Stargate, Atlantis and Battlestar Galactica in Hi Def. 

Jeff


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I also watch BSG and Stargate, but my guilty pleasures are Smallville - has some good bass on occasion and is a much better show than you think it would be. Also Boston Legal, the music has some great, clean mid bass that just makes my RBH 1266-SE's sing. I also find it pretty **** funny.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I just started DVR-ing Boston Legal. Very funny show. My wife and I also enjoy watching Smallville. The promos are usually really bad, but the show is very enjoyable. 

Jeff


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Really can't help or add much to this thread for a couple of reasons. First, I honestly don't watch television that much. The only show I will go even the slightest bit out of my way to watch is "everybody loves raymond" re-runs that play about 20 minutes after I get home. So, by "out of my way" I mean, turn the television on during dinner to watch it. The last show I really got into was the Sopranos about 5-6 years ago. I think it was season 2 or 3. I got so involved in the show, it started to affect my weekends. So, I kind of made myself stop watching it. I simply can't tolerate network television. I refuse to watch commercials and today's shows are so loaded with them, for me, they are unwatchable--no matter how good the actual material is. When my cable company (can't get satellite at my new house--too many trees, bummer) finally gets their DVR's back in stock, that may change just a bit, as I can skip through the commercials, but still doubtful. Same with radio, I used to listen to 90% CD's, now that I have Sirius it is on almost constantly. I just really hate having to constantly switch between channels, but of course the marketing departments are smart, and with only about 2 mega comglomerations left, owning every radio station in town, they time the commercials to all be on simultaneously. I am glad I am done with that. The last network television program I watched on a regular basis was the very first Survivor--the one Richard Thatch won. Nothing since. My television is on quite a lot, but movie channels and sports 90% and the other 10% is TLC, PBS, discovery, or history channels when I feel like learning something. 

I realize after reading through that that I sound like a 80 year grump, but hey, I like what I like and commercials just don't happen to be one of those things. I gladly pay the $13 bucks for Sirius and the extra money for the movie channels. I would try to get rid of my network channels (as well as the 90 other channels that NEVER get watched) if it weren't for their coverage of sporting events. Wasn't there a law passed recently that said something about giving the consumers the ability to choose just exactly what channels they want and forcing the providers to stop bundleling the packages? I was sure I heard that. I would be a prime candidate as I don't use 90% of the channels I have.

As to answer the original question, I have found that nothing comes close to the sound quality of a good DVD. My digital cable in my area just doesn't cut it. I didn't notice as much of a difference when I use to have DISH, but I didn't have nearly as good of equipment then either. I am sure there would also be a noticeble difference. Even when I do watch a movie on my theater using the cable, it just isn't the same as a DVD. I mostly watch cable on my downstairs system on my 32" TV.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You gotta get that DVR **... I record about 10 shows per week. I don't always get to watch them all but I record them and watch what I can when I can. Of course on the DVR I don't watch for the sound quality because it's all on my Toshiba RPTV. But I do grab most all my shows in HD for at least respectable PQ over SDTV via our satellite.

But really... I can't tell ya the last time I watched a commercial since the Super Bowl (I kinda like those - sometimes). I love my DVR and I love my XM Radio and I love NO commercials.

To the point of the original thread though... I can't say I watch anything for bass except on DVD or what little bit I watch all along in HD in the HT room.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I watch prison break and 24 back to back on Mondays and with my system, the bass is excellent. I'm running 2 commercial amps (2900 watts total) on my drivers so I don't have the artificial bass boost that many of the subs have that hit that boomy sound, so it sounds really lifelike. I'm way overpowered for the drivers, but I don't abuse the extra power so I get real actual clean bass. All of my submarine movies and similar are in the same category along with music. Battlestar Galactica and the other one with the time portal that the guys travel through are good too. All my high def Direct TV action movies hit hard.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

cyberbri said:


> Actually I'm disappointed with 24, at least this season (only watched the last half of last season, nothing else). There have been a few explosions that didn't really wow me. .



I have to agree...It's supposed be in HD here, but I've seen and heard better SD programs...at least here in Australia...
I found the sound very disappointing, and that's watching it in my theatre..

TV sound just doesn't compare to DVD's....Too compressed and dynamically limited..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe they are releasing so many episodes of 24 on DVD shortly after they are aired... possibly even available for download via Amazon.


----------

